# NO Throttle and EPC light on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## vwturbo19 (Jan 28, 2003)

*NO Throttle and EPC light on!!!!! Need new ECU now*








Has anyone else out there had or heard of having absolutely no throttle? Last night I was driving and she bogged down really bad, then said bluh, bluh bluhhhhhh on me. wasn't driving her hard, or fast or anything else. Started her up, she was idiling at around 1100rpm and the EPC light was flashing. Let out the clutch and pushed the gas pedal, no go, well, she jerked forward after stalling, but no change in rpm no moving forward, nothing, not a f***ing thing.







Had a friend hook it up to his snap-on diagnostic, didn't have the exact software for my car but it showed codes for the camshaft position sensor and a power relay. Called up a buddy at the dealership and they said to check a relay 409 to see if there are any hairline cracks in the solders. Nothing, relay worked fine. Also they said that it could be a valve timing motor/control module or something. Guy at the dealership said that he's never seen the Camshaft position sensor go bad. everything seems to be working...........Totally lost as to what is wrong. It's Fri. night she has to be towed to a dealership and won't be worked on until Mon. @6:15am. Anyone have any idea as to what it might be? I'm in PA on vacation, 700 miles from home and totally f***ed at this moment.







Any suggestions will help immensely.

_Modified by vwturbo19 at 11:53 PM 5-30-2003_


_Modified by vwturbo19 at 8:59 AM 6-3-2003_


----------



## vwturbo19 (Jan 28, 2003)

Don't just look, say something!!!!!!!!!!!!
Anybody????







Please...HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









_Modified by vwturbo19 at 12:04 AM 5-31-2003_


_Modified by vwturbo19 at 12:28 AM 5-31-2003_


----------



## gti1.8tony (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: (vwturbo19)*

sounds like a pedal sensor or throttle body the gas pedal sends a signal to throttle body based on pedal position could be faulty pedal


----------



## 1.8T4eva (Dec 13, 2001)

*Re: NO Throttle and EPC light on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (vwturbo19)*

have you try restarting the car? It happend to me once while i was playing with my mbc, but after restarting the car, everything was back to normal.. I hope(knock on wood)


----------



## chrisddo (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: NO Throttle and EPC light on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (1.8T4eva)*

Definitely sounds like a faulty throttle body to me...same symptoms I had and after replacing it everything was perfect.


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: NO Throttle and EPC light on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (chrisddo)*

I was having similar codes and symptoms...was electrical issue. Gotta trac it down. Have you hacked into the harness anywhere? Also check your fuse on top of your battery.


----------



## 15DGR V6 (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: NO Throttle and EPC light on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (vwturbo19)*

EPC is the drive by wire system. (Electronic Power Control) Your problem is probably related to the TB or Throttle position sensors.


----------



## veedubdave02 (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: NO Throttle and EPC light on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (15DGR V6)*

that happened to me once before.. do you have an aftermarket airfilter in??? Well take the rubber boot off the throttle body. Next look in the throttle body you might need to take it off it real easy. Look in the throttle body for any foreign objects, I had a little peice of crap the was causeing the throttle to stay open and it would reset out of wack. Clean it and put it back together and leave the hood open put the key in the auxilary position do not start. And leave the drivers door open, in a few seconds you should hear the throttle body adaption. Leave it like that for 2 minutes to be safe. then start your car and hopefully its fixed.
good luck
Dave


----------



## GTI00 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: NO Throttle and EPC light on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (veedubdave02)*

Camshaft position sensor could be bad, also check your timing belt it may have slipped. this happened to me before,


----------



## vwturbo19 (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: NO Throttle and EPC light on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (veedubdave02)*

I did restart the car, even disconnected the battery for about an hour or two. When we put it on the snap-on diagnostic the throttle body is stuck at 5.9% throttle







We cleared the codes just for ****s and giggles and they came right back. Checked out the camshaft position sensor, camshaft timing adjustment silonoid, checked the simple stuff too, fuses, wires, etc. She's going to a dealer. I don't have a vag-com and without that, I have no idea what's going on in her evil little mind.


----------



## vwturbo19 (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: NO Throttle and EPC light on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (GTI00)*

I checked the belt, it's fine. And the dealership said that more than likely it's not the camshaft position sensor. The guy said that they've gotten a couple of them in that were throwing that code but it was actually the camshaft timing adjustment silonoid. It works off of oil pressure to adjust the valve timing and camshaft timing. I checked that out to the best of my ability and it appeared to be working fine.


----------



## GTI00 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: NO Throttle and EPC light on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (vwturbo19)*

How many miles do you have, my timing belt appeared fine but it sheared of 8 inches of teeth, if not that sensor is only like $56 bucks. Good luck


----------



## vwturbo19 (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: NO Throttle and EPC light on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (GTI00)*

56,000 miles.


----------



## dbrowne1 (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: NO Throttle and EPC light on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (vwturbo19)*

If it fixes itself after restarting, it's probably a torque limit code. Happens often to folks running GIAC K04 programs, usually not others though.
If it's something you can't clear by restarting it, then I agree with others that it's a throttle sensor issue.


----------



## vwturbo19 (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: NO Throttle and EPC light on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (dbrowne1)*

It isn't clearing itself after restarting, clearing the codes didn't work either, they came right back. I unfortunately have neuspeed software, hope for nospeed's sake that this isn't a result of their sh*t. She just fluctuates between about 1000 and 1200. She doesn't move at all, press the gas, it doesn't affect the rpm's one bit. Only way to get her tires rolling was to coast down my mom's mountain in reverse. Yes, I was unfortunately going up a mountain when she said that's it, no more. Since I'm visiting family 700 miles away from home I really don't have any choice other than to take it to the dealer and see what they say. I can't even drive her to the dealer, have to get her towed. I can already hear it,







"Please bend over and prepare for entry"







Hopefully they don't completely empty out my bank account. Anyone in NE Pennsylvania area with a Vag-com????? The wife finally said now after this incident that I can get one after this is paid for.







Woohoo, just a little too late though.


_Modified by vwturbo19 at 8:39 PM 5-31-2003_


----------



## NJWolf18T (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: NO Throttle and EPC light on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (vwturbo19)*

it's a bad coilpack... find someone with a vagcom and have them scan the error codes and find out which cylinder has the misfires and replace that coil.......


----------



## vwturbo19 (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: NO Throttle and EPC light on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (NJWolf18T)*

Can anyone tell me where to get a vag-com, at a good price, and everything I need to use it? Shes on her way to the dealer to get fixed, I need to get back down south, and dont have money to trial and error on parts. coil pack is under warrenty.


----------



## NJWolf18T (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: NO Throttle and EPC light on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (vwturbo19)*

http://www.ross-tech.com


----------



## vwturbo19 (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: NO Throttle and EPC light on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (NJWolf18T)*

Spent all day yesterday at the dealership being dicked around just to have them replace the coilpacks, and say 'here's your key, good luck.' In their opinion my car is a 'wiring nightmare' they didn't know where to start, didn't want to play with it on the computer because of 'various excess wiring, don't want to take the risk of ruining their computer'. I also got a copy of the work order made that said all of this including on the front "Car has mods, ask Ed if he even wants to bother to diagnose." So she still wont drive.


----------



## vwturbo19 (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: NO Throttle and EPC light on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (vwturbo19)*

Okay. I think I'm in the market for a new ECU now. I talked to a little dub shop down the road from the dealership and they said it happened to them and it was the ECU. Well it made perfect sense because on my way to PA from SC I ran over a dead animal (deer maybe?) this was on Monday night. Thursday afternoon my wife realized that my O2 sensor had been rippped out. Didn't think anything of it, wasn't causing the car to run bad, figured we'd fix it when we got home. Well thinking about all of this yesterday we came up with this. 2+2=deer It slammed against the underbody of car, ripped out o2 sensor. Thursday evening, O2 sensor wiring bounces up and hits my chassis, grounds itself out and fries my computer. Any body got a gun?


----------



## turbovw18 (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: NO Throttle and EPC light on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (vwturbo19)*

damn... how do you hit a deer and not remember? i know it was dead already... but a deer is no joke. i agree that the 02 could easily ground out swinging about under there. thats odd you didn't run into performance problems with no o2


----------



## chrisddo (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: NO Throttle and EPC light on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (turbovw18)*

I also drove over a large dead animal that I could not avoid because of traffic on both sides and it was dark...The car was so low that it somehow broke the flex pipe on my downpipe.


----------



## vwturbo19 (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: NO Throttle and EPC light on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (turbovw18)*

It wasnt that i didn't remember, I didn't think that it affected anything the deer was already in chunks across the highway, I checked under the car afterwards thats when i noticed the wires. It was dark and there was traffic and no where else to go. I didn't run into any performance problems. She was running beautifully before this happened.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: NO Throttle and EPC light on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (vwturbo19)*

same thing is happing to me. but i have codes as 
throtle positon signal implasuable
it comes on here and there but some times the EPC light comes on and i have like no power feels like 5 hp and rps slowly go up. then i clear the codes and play with the connection to the TB and it will go away storing a DTC tho. i dont understand it. and when this code went my MAF went at the same time. any ideas?


----------



## jetta1.8TGLS (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: NO Throttle and EPC light on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (LO-vw)*

I had the problem with EPC light and limp mode...car was very slow and no throttle response while holding the brake...problem ended up being some wiring harness...my dealer had to call VWoA to pinpoint it...maybe that will help you.


----------



## jweltydotcom (Jul 22, 2000)

*Re: NO Throttle and EPC light on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (jetta1.8TGLS)*

it could be a bad MAF> unplug it and see how things run. 
i was getting an EPC light when i tried to use a 2.0L MAF. my car didnt like it all and i kept getting the EPC light.
i've been running my car with the MAF unplugged for a good week and its been running much much smoother


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: NO Throttle and EPC light on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (jetta1.8TGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta1.8TGLS* »_problem ended up being some wiring harness...my dealer had to call VWoA to pinpoint it...maybe that will help you.

do you recall what it was exactly? or do you still have the service sheet?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Just hunch....*

Do the codes pulled match this:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Just hunch.... (syntrix)*

na


----------



## vwturbo19 (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Just hunch.... (LO-vw)*

Hip hip hurray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I finally got her runnng yesterday. It ended up being the ecu. The o2 sens shorted it out. Thanks for all the help guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cdavis091114 (Nov 9, 2019)

I know that was a long time ago but by any chance do you remember when you ran over the deer and it pulled the 02 sensor out and shorted the ecu did you car still after with no acceleration


----------



## thomasjax42 (2 mo ago)

I'm having same problem my 02 sensor got ripped out n the wires where hanging but no noticable problems untill yesterday I was driving and the epc light came on and the throttle wasn't doing anything at all


----------

